#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  > Строим храмы и ступы >  > > >  >  >  Ступа Карма Дакини

## Сиддхри

В районе Отрадное города Москвы, на территории Духовно-просветительского комплекса российских традиционных религий находится ступа. Единственое, что мне удалось найти о ней это её название: Ступа Карма Дакини.
У меня пара вопросов. Может быть кто-то сможет ответить хотя бы на один из них?
1. Кто-нибудь может рассказать историю создания этой Ступы? или Хотя бы подсказать - кого спросить о ней?
2. Что здесь имеется в виду? Карма, как судьба или деятельность всех пяти Дакини или имеется в виду Зелёная Карма-Дакини - только одна из пяти высших дакини в Буддийском тантризме?

----------

